# Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano 3rd movement



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/543e94c5466b6f02ae6893d5716dae2c7e425401

I severely limit the double stops for the cello.


----------

